

UK hacked allies at G20 - spwestwood

GCHQ intercepted foreign politicians&#x27; communications at G20 summits<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gu.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;3gj3n
======
jsmcgd
I cannot believe that this is not getting more coverage.

~~~
tptacek
Why? It's an open secret that NATO allies spy on each other. Back in the '90s,
I used to repeatedly hear that the two biggest foreign intelligence
adversaries we had were France and Israel.

